# Caroline Wozniacki SchamhaarOOPS (pubic hair) 2x



## Bavaria1976 (11 Aug. 2009)

Ich dachte, heute wären alle 19jährigen Mädels rasiert... aber nein, was schaut denn da raus?


----------



## Punisher (11 Aug. 2009)

Igitt, es gibt also wirklich noch Frauen mit Schamhaaren.


----------



## tommie3 (11 Aug. 2009)

Die wird es auch noch lernen.


----------



## General (11 Aug. 2009)

Mit Bart


----------



## Nipplepitcher (11 Aug. 2009)

Rasierte Muschis sind mal wieder Importware aus den USA.

Auf diese Importe können laut Vanity Fair 41 % der Männer verzichten.

bemerkenswerte 96 % sind Silikonbrüste der Abtörner des Jahrhunderts.

Wie bemerkte David Duchony (Akte X & Californication):

" Da kann man auch gleich Steine kneten "


----------



## SabberOpi (11 Aug. 2009)

Nipplepitcher schrieb:


> Rasierte Muschis sind mal wieder Importware aus den USA.




Garantiert nicht...  Schaamhaare waren schon in der Antike verpönt und selbst der Koran "reguliert" die Schaambehaarung...


----------



## Nipplepitcher (12 Aug. 2009)

SabberOpi schrieb:


> Garantiert nicht...  Schaamhaare waren schon in der Antike verpönt und selbst der Koran "reguliert" die Schaambehaarung...



Ich lebe nicht in der Antike und habe keine Affinität zum Koran.

Ich komm aus den 70ern und das war der Pelz da.

We want BUSH back.

Meiner persönlichen Meinung nach wirkt das ordinär seine Genitalien so zu zeigen genauso ekelig wie die Pornobilder von heute mit "Spreaders" oder "Pinkshots""

Liebhaber von rasierten Muschis, na ja da hab ich meine eigene Meinung sind irgendwie......

Ach ich lass es, ich will mir nicht unnötig Feinde schaffen.


----------



## Rolli (12 Aug. 2009)

Hat man wenigstens was zu suchen


----------



## superchecker1 (12 Aug. 2009)

Sie zeigt uns wo der Frosch die Locken hat...


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (23 Aug. 2009)

Rasiert gefällt mir gut, aber wenn eine Frau ohnehin mäßig oder "normal" behaart ist, dann find`ich das Rasieren völlig überflüssig. Sieht für mich natürlicher aus und nicht so kindlich; eben weiblich, fraulich.
Würde gern auch mal wieder Achselhaare sehen, gerade bei Tennisspielerinnen käme ich/man da auf meine/seine Kosten. Ohnehin ein unterschätztes Körperteil, gelle?lol6
Aber so wie es ist: kann ich gut mit leben.


----------



## qwert78 (6 Sep. 2009)

schamhaare sind super bei tennisdamen


----------



## Iberer (6 Sep. 2009)

Für mich ist rasieren ein Muss - bei Mann und Frau. Es sieht einfach ungepflegt aus, wenn unter den Achseln, aus Nase und Ohren oder eben im Schambereich ein Urwald wächst.
Es gibt auch nur (noch) wenige Menschen, die ihre Kopfbehaarung unkontrolliert wuchern lassen und - auch wenn es natürlich ist.


----------



## andle (7 Sep. 2009)

scharfer Blick  was sols, gibt abwechslung


----------



## Hubbe (1 Okt. 2009)

schamhaare sind doch geil.


----------



## Don Lupo (2 Okt. 2009)

rasiert oder nicht is doch wurscht.


----------



## wanderpeter (6 Okt. 2009)

Iberer schrieb:


> Für mich ist rasieren ein Muss - bei Mann und Frau. Es sieht einfach ungepflegt aus, wenn unter den Achseln, aus Nase und Ohren oder eben im Schambereich ein Urwald wächst.
> Es gibt auch nur (noch) wenige Menschen, die ihre Kopfbehaarung unkontrolliert wuchern lassen und - auch wenn es natürlich ist.



hi,
ich geb dir recht, dass in achseln, nase ohren usw. die haare abgehören.
im Intimbereich finde ich es sehr weiblich und absolut o.k, wenn nicht alles blank ist. Allerdings bitte gepflegt und nicht unkontrolliert wuchern lessen....:thumbup:


----------



## kervin1 (28 Juni 2010)

...die Probleme hätte ich auch gern..... ;o)
Danke trotzdem für die Bilder.


----------



## smaxx (28 Juni 2010)

nicht so gut :x


----------



## Koll0ege (28 Juni 2010)

Nicht schlecht, koennte aber mehr zu sehen sein. Schade...


----------



## stepi (28 Juni 2010)

echt rar so etwas noch zu erleben! Danke dafür!


----------



## -LuckyStrike- (28 Juni 2010)

Da kommt ja ein das Essen wieder hoch....
Jetzt kann ich bestimmt nicht ruhig schlafen....


----------



## charleypride2002 (6 Juli 2010)

Nipplepitcher schrieb:


> Rasierte Muschis sind mal wieder Importware aus den USA.
> 
> Auf diese Importe können laut Vanity Fair 41 % der Männer verzichten.
> 
> ...



Hi, endlich mal jemand, der diesen stupiden Rasierwahn NICHT unterstützt!!! (In der Natur hat man ja auch noch keinen rasierten "Bär" gesehen?)


----------



## timo26 (28 Juli 2010)

Klasse Bilder.Vielen Dank


----------



## audi (8 Sep. 2010)

schöne Bilder


----------



## Software_012 (14 Jan. 2011)

:thx: *für die tollen Caroline Bilder*


----------



## vapser (14 Jan. 2011)

Brilliant m8 thx


----------



## edgar (14 Jan. 2011)

eklig, so eine Alte


----------



## Rumpelmucke (15 Jan. 2011)

Haare außer am Kopf - bäh.


----------



## Bavaria1976 (16 Jan. 2011)

Naja, für alle, die keine Haare mögen, gibt's die Caroline ja auch in sauber rasiert  Da war nicht das kleinste Härchen im Weg. Und jetzt die dicken Lippen schön weit aufmachen und "AAAAA" sagen


----------



## el-capo (17 Jan. 2011)

seltener, aber schöner anblick


----------



## timo26 (27 Feb. 2011)

Super.vielen dank


----------



## Hairlover (23 März 2011)

Sieht doch geil aus! Endlich mal wieder etwas Abwechslung!


----------



## zooloo (27 März 2011)

tja, nicht alles so wie es heutzutage sein sollte


----------



## Etzel (27 März 2011)

Ich finde auch Paparazzifotos und dergleichen sollten Würde und Stil haben. Das ist hier nicht der Fall. Es ist dann ja auch nicht wirklich ästhetisch oder sexy sondern eher zum snoopy1


----------



## begoodtonite (12 Mai 2011)

wanderpeter schrieb:


> hi,
> ich geb dir recht, dass in achseln, nase ohren usw. die haare abgehören.
> im Intimbereich finde ich es sehr weiblich und absolut o.k, wenn nicht alles blank ist. Allerdings bitte gepflegt und nicht unkontrolliert wuchern lessen....:thumbup:



du hast soooooooooooooooooooo recht


----------



## eurofeld (20 Jan. 2012)

Schön Nass auch noch.


----------



## seplaya (13 Juni 2013)

Iberer schrieb:


> Für mich ist rasieren ein Muss - bei Mann und Frau. Es sieht einfach ungepflegt aus, wenn unter den Achseln, aus Nase und Ohren oder eben im Schambereich ein Urwald wächst.
> Es gibt auch nur (noch) wenige Menschen, die ihre Kopfbehaarung unkontrolliert wuchern lassen und - auch wenn es natürlich ist.





Dir ist aber anscheinend nicht bewusst, dass es viel hygienischer ist mit achselhaaren zu leben. Denn diese sorgen für den abfluss des schweißes. Ohne qchselhaare bilden sich pilze. Also lieber vorher informieren und fresse halten wenn man keine ahnung hat.


----------



## CelebMale (13 Juni 2013)

Schamhaar klar soll auch Frauen geben die Haare an den Schenkeln ( Für alle Biofreunde-Innenschenkel) haben.


----------



## 307898 (13 Juni 2013)

ihr habt alle probleme??
ich wollt das währen meine probleme
geniest doch einfach die bilder


----------



## knutschi (16 Juni 2013)

Hätte ich nicht gedacht


----------



## denso5 (23 Juli 2013)

Danke für die tollen Bilder


----------



## Sabine89 (6 Sep. 2014)

Also so sieht das bei mir immer aus, eher mehr. Stört das jemanden ?


----------



## Larrington (3 März 2015)

ich liebe damentennis


----------



## someone (30 März 2015)

Sabine89 schrieb:


> Also so sieht das bei mir immer aus, eher mehr. Stört das jemanden ?



ich find das auch völlig ok, sollts öfter geben!!


----------



## acky (30 März 2015)

Steht bestimmt nur ein Aussenkranz! :-D


----------



## ba928 (27 Nov. 2017)

Klasse , toll das sie zu ihren fraulichen Attributen steht!


----------



## Hairlover (12 Jan. 2018)

CelebMale schrieb:


> Schamhaar klar soll auch Frauen geben die Haare an den Schenkeln ( Für alle Biofreunde-Innenschenkel) haben.



Na Gott sei Dank, wenigstes Menschen und keine Maschinen


----------



## Paddy79 (3 Nov. 2018)

Interessante Einblicke! Danke dafür!


----------



## ba928 (31 Aug. 2021)

gottseidank gibt es die noch! Es sind halt noch nicht alle dem von den Kosmetikfirmen, der Pornoindustrie und den Medien verordneten Rasurzwang verfallen. 
Zeigt nur, dass sie noch Selbstbewusstsein hat und sich nicht dem Mainstream unterordnet...



Punisher schrieb:


> Igitt, es gibt also wirklich noch Frauen mit Schamhaaren.


----------

